# Stuttering or frame hitching/skipping on some channels?



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Has anyone else noticed the stutter or frame hitching on ESPN/ESPN2 the last few weeks?

It’s subtle but it’s there, especially on live events. It’s easy to see during basketball and football. You can also watch the ticker as it scrolls to see. 

I’ve tried it on all TVs in my house (both lcd and oled), and can see it on all 3 when it’s happening. 

I checked my signal strength this morning on 101 which has the Espn channels I believe and the strength looks good (see attached). 

Not sure what else to do or try...maybe it’s directv and not my setup. I have an hs17 with c61k’s on the latest gui firmware. 

Looking for confirmation it’s not just my dish or setup.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

see my reply at avsforum...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

guitarguy316 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the stutter or frame hitching on ESPN/ESPN2 the last few weeks?
> 
> It's subtle but it's there, especially on live events. It's easy to see during basketball and football. You can also watch the ticker as it scrolls to see.
> 
> ...


FYI/: only SD programs are on the 101 sat.
ESPN and ESPN2 in HD are on the 99 sat.
Check them for signal strength but ignore the one with an s after the number as they are local programming spot beams and can have some strange numbers.


----------



## Satguy8848 (Dec 16, 2017)

I thought it was my equipment too. ESPN is having stuttering and judder on all its channels. When i switch to other channels with the sane kinds of sports going it doesn’t do it.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm having BAD stuttering issues on 212 NFL Network right now. All ESPN channels are fine.


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Satguy8848 said:


> I thought it was my equipment too. ESPN is having stuttering and judder on all its channels. When i switch to other channels with the sane kinds of sports going it doesn't do it.


Thanks, glad it's not me noticing it. Like I said, it's not overly blantant but I can tell being an AV enthusiast. I've only picked up on it being Espn channels, though could be others but I mainly watch sports.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

I get it on Seinfeld reruns and programs that were not originally intended for 1080p/4K upconversion. No problem when I used to watch them on a 1080p set.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> I get it on Seinfeld reruns and programs that were not originally intended for 1080p/4K upconversion. No problem when I used to watch them on a 1080p set.


Are you using a streamer for Seinfeld? I have problems with Hulu on my FTV devices, juddering and horizontal flickering lines. I see none of that on my ATVs when on Hulu.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> Are you using a streamer for Seinfeld? I have problems with Hulu on my FTV devices, juddering and horizontal flickering lines. I see none of that on my ATVs when on Hulu.
> 
> Rich


No, live tv. Both TBS and the local channel. I don't want to give away too much of my viewing habits, but also on "The Ghost and Mr. Chicken". Watching football right now (I'm not a Nielsen family so I don't count on the ratings, heheheheh) and no jitter or jutter at all. To sum up, no problems with modern shows made for HDTV, only on old pre-HD shows.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

if you have a dvr are you being included Nielsen -just fyi it tells D* and they sell it


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

WestDC said:


> if you have a dvr are you being included Nielsen -just fyi it tells D* and they sell it


Well I don't keep the games on long enough to register. I don't like football but I just got a 65" 4K tv and the picture is mindblowing. So I just enjoy the PQ, then move on.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

we got so many thread about one issue, it would be better keep just one, like this Posting Pixelation Issue on AT&T Community Forums / DirecTV


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> No, live tv. Both TBS and the local channel. I don't want to give away too much of my viewing habits, but also on "The Ghost and Mr. Chicken". Watching football right now (I'm not a Nielsen family so I don't count on the ratings, heheheheh) and no jitter or jutter at all. To sum up, no problems with modern shows made for HDTV, only on old pre-HD shows.


I don't watch shows on D*. Can't deal with the commercials. I see no juddering on the football games either.

I do have the complete DVD collection of Seinfeld, the DVDs upscale very well.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> I don't watch shows on D*. Can't deal with the commercials. I see no juddering on the football games either.
> 
> I do have the complete DVD collection of Seinfeld, the DVDs upscale very well.
> 
> Rich


But they can't handle Directv compression very well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> But they can't handle Directv compression very well.


Oh, I get it now. I haven't watched anything on TBS in a long time, certainly not on my 4K sets. If I get a chance (and remember, always a problem) I'll see what Jerry looks like on my sets.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

I really hate TBS but my son has become a Seinfeld fanatic so we've been watching the reruns. Light scenes are ok but blacks and shadows are atrocious, aside from the judder and shrinkage ;-)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> I really hate TBS but my son has become a Seinfeld fanatic so we've been watching the reruns. Light scenes are ok but blacks and shadows are atrocious, aside from the judder and shrinkage ;-)


I am going to record an episode on TBS and compare it to Hulu's offering...just recorded two episodes. I'll be back...

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> I am going to record an episode on TBS and compare it to Hulu's offering...just recorded two episodes. I'll be back...
> 
> Rich


Just as a reminder it looks just as bad on the local station. btw, just heard that Jacoby Ellsbury will accept a trade to the Giants. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> Just as a reminder it looks just as bad on the local station. btw, just heard that Jacoby Ellsbury will accept a trade to the Giants. Fingers crossed!


Oh, where did you hear that? Let me ask Google...this would be a dream come true. Nothing firm yet but I like the idea. I hope they don't trade Chance Adams but Clint Frazier would be okay with me. I don't see him playing much and I have yet to see what that "legendary bat speed" is doing for him. Didn't take very long for the pitchers to figure out how to pitch to him. I was appalled when the Yanks let Cano go and then made it even worse by picking up Ellsbury. He's done just what I expected, had some good streaks, had even longer bad streaks. When he's on, he's great...just isn't on all that much.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> Oh, where did you hear that?
> 
> Rich


Just as Hot Stove was wrapping up this morning John Heyman came on and reported it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> Just as Hot Stove was wrapping up this morning John Heyman came on and reported it.


Still nothing, but there's all kinds of rumors about getting Gerrit Cole, the pitcher from the Pirates. The Pirates want Gleyber Torres , I hope that doesn't happen. I'd like to see Gleyber get his chance with the Yanks.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Got High Heat on right now. Jon Heyman said Pirates want Frazier and Torres. Yanks said forget about it, no Torres. I see Cashman closing a deal in Jan-Feb that will not cost Yanks much, Frazier at most although I really want him taking over right field from Gardner. On Hot Stove this morning Heyman repeated the report that Ellsbury would accept a trade to Giants.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> Got High Heat on right now. Jon Heyman said Pirates want Frazier and Torres. Yanks said forget about it, no Torres. I see Cashman closing a deal in Jan-Feb that will not cost Yanks much, Frazier at most although I really want him taking over right field from Gardner. On Hot Stove this morning Heyman repeated the report that Ellsbury would accept a trade to Giants.


That's far to much for Cole. I'd rather see them sign Arrieta. They definitely need another starter. Frazier is just a trade chip now. But trade Ellsbury to someone and that still leaves Hicks, Gardner, Judge and Stanton. Are four outfielders enough, considering Gardner can play Center? Maybe.

I like Jon Heyman, WFAN has him on the sport's shows quite often. Seems to know what he's talking about.

I hope that trade goes thru. I'd like to see a genuine leadoff hitter, I'm tired of Gardner and his .250 average.

Frazier's not a leadoff hitter, I think.

Rich


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

WTF has this thread turned in to???


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

The juddering on ESPN - I see it too. It looks like ESPN is streaming and the Internet can't keep up. The juddering is only on ESPN channels. Other channels are smooth and flawless like they should be. This is not the intermittent pixelation that was happening for months that, aside from the RSNs and Sunday Ticket channels, appears to be cleaned up.


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Agreed...let’s stay back on topic about instances of frame drops, etc.


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

ejbvt said:


> The juddering on ESPN - I see it too. It looks like ESPN is streaming.


Glad it's not just me.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

guitarguy316 said:


> Glad it's not just me.


The first time I noticed it was when the Patriots gloriously lost on Monday Night Football. The game was also on 2 of my ABC affiliates. The game was smooth on the ABC affiliates but had the slight judders on ESPN. Since then, I can't help but notice. Ugh.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> The juddering on ESPN - I see it too. It looks like ESPN is streaming and the Internet can't keep up. The juddering is only on ESPN channels. Other channels are smooth and flawless like they should be. This is not the intermittent pixelation that was happening for months that, aside from the RSNs and Sunday Ticket channels, appears to be cleaned up.


I don't use ESPN much but I do watch every Monday night game and I don't see juddering. Not saying you're seeing things, not doubting you. Let's watch *tomorrow*'s game and compare what we see the next day.

Oops, "tomorrow" is Sunday, I meant the Monday night game.

Rich


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

It was there yesterday during the Wyoming football game and the Miami Hawaii basketball game.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> It was there yesterday during the Wyoming football game and the Miami Hawaii basketball game.


Trust me, you watch a lot more ESPN than I do. Don't get the idea I'm arguing about this issue, I'm not. I just want to see what others see. I don't have any doubts about these issues actually existing, I believe everyone that's posted about their experiences. The "Why?" eludes me.

Rich


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Rich said:


> Trust me, you watch a lot more ESPN than I do. Don't get the idea I'm arguing about this issue, I'm not. I just want to see what others see. I don't have any doubts about these issues actually existing, I believe everyone that's posted about their experiences. The "Why?" eludes me.
> 
> Rich


It's fine with studio shows. It's on the live broadcasts from games...football, basketball, doesn't matter.

It's easiest to tell by watching the scrolling text on the ticker.


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

So after playing around and watching the game on Espn tonight, if you pause and rewind a couple seconds then play back, the hitching stutter is gone. 

I saw some really obvious stuttering going on and hit rewind and it was gone. But going back to live it was back.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

guitarguy316 said:


> So after playing around and watching the game on Espn tonight, *if you pause and rewind a couple seconds then play back, the hitching stutter is gone. *
> 
> I saw some really obvious stuttering going on and hit rewind and it was gone. But going back to live it was back.


That means the broadcast was not the problem. (_Am I correct about this? I cannot see how the juddering is a D* broadcast problem if you cannot replicate it. Yeah, might be the DVR itself, that would be a D* problem._) Looks like a problem with the HR. Or something in your setup/home. If you can replicate the stutter, it is the broadcast that is the problem. If it's not the broadcast how do we know it's D*'s fault?

Not sure what game you watched last night on ESPN, but I meant tomorrow night's NFL game on ESPN. I will watch that and get back to you on this thread.

Rich


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Rich said:


> That means the broadcast was not the problem. (_Am I correct about this? I cannot see how the juddering is a D* broadcast problem if you cannot replicate it. Yeah, might be the DVR itself, that would be a D* problem._) Looks like a problem with the HR. Or something in your setup/home. If you can replicate the stutter, it is the broadcast that is the problem. If it's not the broadcast how do we know it's D*'s fault?
> 
> Not sure what game you watched last night on ESPN, but I meant tomorrow night's NFL game on ESPN. I will watch that and get back to you on this thread.
> 
> Rich


It's not my setup if others see it too. I'm running a hs17 and c61k.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

guitarguy316 said:


> It's not my setup if others see it too. I'm running a hs17 and c61k.


Do you have any idea how many HRs can be negatively altered by an NR? Refresh my memory, did this begin after an NR?

If you cannot replicate the issue how can you blame the broadcast?

I watched two games on the NFL channel this weekend and saw nothing but a good steady picture. Just got thru watching the Giants' game on my Fox local and saw nothing. Watched the Jets' game on my NBC local and saw pixellations and many audio drops. All on the same TV set. I could not replicate the drops on NBC. Not sure what to make of this. Did you watch any of these games?

Rich


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Rich said:


> Do you have any idea how many HRs can be negatively altered by an NR? Refresh my memory, did this begin after an NR?
> 
> If you cannot replicate the issue how can you blame the broadcast?
> 
> ...


What's an NR? The problem I have is only ESPN. Doesn't impact other channels so nbc, etc is pointless to compare.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

guitarguy316 said:


> What's an NR? The problem I have is only ESPN. Doesn't impact other channels so nbc, etc is pointless to compare.


*N*ational *R*elease of firmware. Usually causes problems for some DVRs. If you only have the problem on ESPN...well, the first thought would be to blame the ESPN broadcast. I'm gonna watch last night's game in a few minutes, I'll come back and tell you what I saw. Might be a problem in certain areas, what's your location? If you saw the same problems last night and I see none, I'd have to think it was a problem with your feed. Not that I know if we get different feeds.

Rich


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I did not see any issues with any ESPN broadcast this weekend or Monday.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> I did not see any issues with any ESPN broadcast this weekend or Monday.


Huh. Wonder what happened. I still haven't checked that game.

Rich


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Espn was doing it during the duke bowl game tonight


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

guitarguy316 said:


> Espn was doing it during the duke bowl game tonight


I watched the Raiders-Eagles game Monday night. Had no audio drops, no pixies. Did you try clicking back to see if you could replicate the problem last night?

Rich


----------



## Satguy8848 (Dec 16, 2017)

It is doing it during the Texas/Missouri game on 206. No other channels do it but Espn channels.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> I watched the Raiders-Eagles game Monday night. Had no audio drops, no pixies. Did you try clicking back to see if you could replicate the problem last night?
> 
> Rich


Also watched the Raiders-Eagles, did not see any stuttering. Did notice bottom of the screen scroll on MLB Network/News Channels/etc. would judder. For some reason the "Auto Motion" setting, which is supposed to prevent that, actually causes it. Turning it off made it all smooth.

Watched the NBA 4K HDR game tonight. Picture went black multiple times (it always happens twice within 7 seconds or so). Directv equipment falling behind the technology. BTW, anybody notice #9 on the Raptors double dribbled and was not called on it?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Duke Sweden said:


> Watched the NBA 4K HDR game tonight. Picture went black multiple times (it always happens twice within 7 seconds or so). Directv equipment falling behind the technology. BTW, anybody notice #9 on the Raptors double dribbled and was not called on it?


Falling behind? 4K is new, Dish is the only other provider showing any live 4K content AFAIK and I'm sure they aren't free of technical glitches either.

Besides, you don't even know for sure the black picture drops had anything to do with Directv, it could have been further up the chain since it is new for the networks too.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Geez, what are you Directv's brother? Lighten up, I meant, with tongue in cheek, that the technology is not keeping up with the technology. So to speak...burp...

And it's happened three times now, on three different networks that were broadcasting in HDR.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Satguy8848 said:


> It is doing it during the Texas/Missouri game on 206. No other channels do it but Espn channels.


Did you click back to see if you could replicate it?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> Also watched the Raiders-Eagles, did not see any stuttering. Did notice bottom of the screen scroll on MLB Network/News Channels/etc. would judder. For some reason the "Auto Motion" setting, which is supposed to prevent that, actually causes it. Turning it off made it all smooth.
> 
> Watched the NBA 4K HDR game tonight. Picture went black multiple times (it always happens twice within 7 seconds or so). Directv equipment falling behind the technology. BTW, anybody notice #9 on the Raptors double dribbled and was not called on it?


The game that was on NBC, think it was the Jets, was riddled with audio drops and pixies but I could not click back and replicate them. I had the game recorded, as I always do, and if it was caused by the broadcast I would think clicking back to the precise time would produce the same effects, it didn't. I don't know what's happening.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> The game that was on NBC, think it was the Jets, was riddled with audio drops and pixies but I could not click back and replicate them. I had the game recorded, as I always do, and if it was caused by the broadcast I would think clicking back to the precise time would produce the same effects, it didn't. I don't know what's happening.
> 
> Rich


What exactly do you all mean by "pixies". What we used to call mosquitos?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Duke Sweden said:


> Geez, what are you Directv's brother? Lighten up, I meant, with tongue in cheek, that the technology is not keeping up with the technology. So to speak...burp...
> 
> And it's happened three times now, on three different networks that were broadcasting in HDR.


There are multiple HDR standards, and those who have reported issues like dim or washed out looking for Directv's HDR broadcasts apparently have TVs that don't support HLG HDR which Directv appears to be using (but their built in HDR test tests for HDR10, go figure!)

Seems to be a particular problem for Samsung TVs which apparently can't handle HLG at all. People in Europe are especially pissed off about this since they're further along than we are with 4K and all their live broadcasts are using HLG.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

slice1900 said:


> There are multiple HDR standards, and those who have reported issues like dim or washed out looking for Directv's HDR broadcasts apparently have TVs that don't support HLG HDR which Directv appears to be using (but their built in HDR test tests for HDR10, go figure!)
> 
> Seems to be a particular problem for Samsung TVs which apparently can't handle HLG at all. People in Europe are especially pissed off about this since they're further along than we are with 4K and all their live broadcasts are using HLG.


Actually with the latest update 1151 Samsung tv's do, in fact, support HLG. HDR was removed completely from the choice of color spaces. I have no problem whatsoever with dim or washed out colors. What I DID have to do was use a different picture profile, tweaked for HDR, whenever watching 4K/HDR content, and it looks spectacular.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> What exactly do you all mean by "pixies". What we used to call mosquitos?


I'm not typing "pixelations" every time I mean "pixelations" (can't even spell it correctly). I will use "pixies", saves keystrokes. Or we could make up an acronym...PXs perhaps?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> There are multiple HDR standards, and those who have reported issues like dim or washed out looking for Directv's HDR broadcasts apparently have TVs that don't support HLG HDR which Directv appears to be using (but their built in HDR test tests for HDR10, go figure!)
> 
> *Seems to be a particular problem for Samsung TVs *which apparently can't handle HLG at all. People in Europe are especially pissed off about this since they're further along than we are with 4K and all their live broadcasts are using HLG.


Figures, with my luck it would be my favorite brand.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> Figures, with my luck it would be my favorite brand.
> 
> Rich


That's not true. As I said, with the 1151 update (and before, actually) Samsung does handle HLG. Before under "color space" (I think. It's one of those) you had a choice of BT.1886, HDR and HLG. Now with the update HDR is gone but HLG is still there and it automatically turns on when it sees 4K content, whether it's HDR content or not.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> I'm not typing "pixelations" every time I mean "pixelations" (can't even spell it correctly). I will use "pixies", saves keystrokes. Or we could make up an acronym...PXs perhaps?
> 
> Rich


But what do you mean by pixelation? Those big blocks of compression when, for example, you're about to lose signal, only less severe? Or do you mean those little twinkly things you see when you're up close? I've seen channels where the picture was absolutely perfect one day, even from a foot away, and then all nasty looking on another day, as if they turned up the compression. Is that what you mean by pixies?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> But what do you mean by pixelation? Those big blocks of compression when, for example, you're about to lose signal, only less severe? Or do you mean those little twinkly things you see when you're up close? I've seen channels where the picture was absolutely perfect one day, even from a foot away, and then all nasty looking on another day, as if they turned up the compression. *Is that what you mean by pixies*?


Yup, all of the above is what I meant. I've seen it bad and not bad and always thought of it as pixelation. I had an FTV that was severely pixelated but only on the main screen for NF. One of the worst cases I've ever seen, wish I had a picture to show you.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> Yup, all of the above is what I meant. I've seen it bad and not bad and always thought of it as pixelation. I had an FTV that was severely pixelated but only on the main screen for NF. One of the worst cases I've ever seen, wish I had a picture to show you.
> 
> Rich


Well, isn't some pixelation to be expected? Or are you talking about it happening even on 4K content? I think you said you don't watch directv 1080p because of the commercials (Or was that Jimmy?) Anyway, some further info, please! And what do you think of the Yanks getting Yu Darvish? I'm against it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> Well, isn't some pixelation to be expected? Or are you talking about it happening even on 4K content? I think you said you don't watch directv 1080p because of the commercials (Or was that Jimmy?) Anyway, some further info, please! And what do you think of the Yanks getting Yu Darvish? I'm against it.


I don't use D* for anything but sports and news. The commercials annoy me.

I've seen pixies since I got D*. Been 15 years and I'm kinda used to them. Yeah, on 4K too...I think, I don't pay that much attention to the resolutions on the streaming services, don't know what's in 4K and what isn't. I just watch what I want. So, yeah, I think we can always expect some pixies no matter the rez.

I have a thread running (slowly, it's still early) about 2018 MLB and, of course, the Yankees. We should use that for the Darvish discussion. Here's a link to that thread: 2018 MLB Season...

We can talk about the Yankees without disruption there, I do wish folks would let the moderators moderate, but I can understand folks not wanting to go off topic.

Go to that thread and we'll talk baseball, my favorite subject.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

On my way there. I'm guessing anything that features any kind of compression at all is going to have pixies. Sit far enough away and it's not bad at all, except for MLB Network which is where I think Directv adds most of their compression on the bad days. btw, I remember years ago it was decided not to use D* for directv on this forum. Did sanity prevail? ;-)


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Some pixelation is to be expected - it is an artifact of the way MPEG2/MPEG4/HEVC video compression is done. You can't avoid it in certain fast moving / fast changing scenes (like scenes with a bunch of trees with leaves blowing in the wind, snowstorms, rain, or explosions in movies, or in sports when a bunch of stuff is happening quickly at once)

If they had an effectively unlimited amount of bandwidth to devote to channels when they had fast action you could avoid pixelation, but no one is going to spec things with enough headroom to avoid pixelation 100% of the time.

If you have pixelation during scenes where little is going on, like talking heads or other mostly static scenes then it could be because the other channels sharing the same multiplex (i.e. transponder on satellite or RF channel on cable) have a ton of fast action that is starving the ones with less motion, or it could be a fault somewhere. Since some have reported it being more prevalent on Directv since the summer at least on some equipment it sounds like a 'fault' somewhere.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

slice1900 said:


> Some pixelation is to be expected - it is an artifact of the way MPEG2/MPEG4/HEVC video compression is done. You can't avoid it in certain fast moving / fast changing scenes (like scenes with a bunch of trees with leaves blowing in the wind, snowstorms, rain, or explosions in movies, or in sports when a bunch of stuff is happening quickly at once)
> 
> If they had an effectively unlimited amount of bandwidth to devote to channels when they had fast action you could avoid pixelation, but no one is going to spec things with enough headroom to avoid pixelation 100% of the time.
> 
> If you have pixelation during scenes where little is going on, like talking heads or other mostly static scenes then it could be because the other channels sharing the same multiplex (i.e. transponder on satellite or RF channel on cable) have a ton of fast action that is starving the ones with less motion, or it could be a fault somewhere. Since some have reported it being more prevalent on Directv since the summer at least on some equipment it sounds like a 'fault' somewhere.


I've always thought as much. Just wondering why there are so many threads and comments here about "pixies" when they're a fact of life (unless you use an OTA antenna to watch locals).


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Espn is doing the frame skipping again during penn state game. If I pause and hit play immediately it goes away until I change the channel. 

What’s the deal with that?


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Had ESPN on all day and did not see any frame skipping from either game so far.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Duke Sweden said:


> I've always thought as much. Just wondering why there are so many threads and comments here about "pixies" when they're a fact of life (unless you use an OTA antenna to watch locals).


Even watching OTA locals you'll see it. Back when HD was new and there were no subchannels there was enough bandwidth you would almost never see them, but they have become more common as subchannels have been added and there is less bandwidth to go around. Especially on the subchannels - watch a movie on one of the subchannels and you'll see pixelation/blocking in every fast moving scene if you have 3 or 4 subchannels sharing with an HD channel.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

slice1900 said:


> Even watching OTA locals you'll see it. Back when HD was new and there were no subchannels there was enough bandwidth you would almost never see them, but they have become more common as subchannels have been added and there is less bandwidth to go around. Especially on the subchannels - watch a movie on one of the subchannels and you'll see pixelation/blocking in every fast moving scene if you have 3 or 4 subchannels sharing with an HD channel.


So what do we do, then, Slice? *What do we do!?!?!?*


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Duke Sweden said:


> Had ESPN on all day and did not see any frame skipping from either game so far.


So what could be causing it locally? It doesn't matter which tv, it's all of them.

Do you have a hs17 + c61k? Maybe it's just certain hardware.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

guitarguy316 said:


> So what could be causing it locally? It doesn't matter which tv, it's all of them.
> 
> Do you have a hs17 + c61k? Maybe it's just certain hardware.


HR54 and C61K. Could be the connection to your satellite if it's all of your tv's. btw, watched Miami-Wisconsin. No problems. Although I've got to admit, the viewing experience is a lot more technically glitchy than it used to be on non-4k clients.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

guitarguy316 said:


> Espn is doing the frame skipping again during penn state game. If I pause and hit play immediately it goes away until I change the channel.
> 
> What's the deal with that?


I have seen it too, since at least the Duke game. It's to the point where ESPN is borderline unwatchable sometimes. I will try the pause and play and see if that helps.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Duke Sweden said:


> HR54 and C61K. Could be the connection to your satellite if it's all of your tv's. btw, watched Miami-Wisconsin. No problems. Although I've got to admit, the viewing experience is a lot more technically glitchy than it used to be on non-4k clients.


"technically glitchy" - what do you mean? Miami-Wisconsin had the skips for me.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

ejbvt said:


> "technically glitchy" - what do you mean? Miami-Wisconsin had the skips for me.


Why does everyone always have to question my tongue in cheek responses. What do I mean? Read the rest of the comments in this thread, and a host of other threads here, about glitchy this and sparkly that and black screen here and audio glitches there.... And don't ask me what I mean by a "host of other threads"!

Miami-Wisconsin was flawless from here. My C61K didn't even shut itself off (one of my own complaints!).


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Duke Sweden said:


> Why does everyone always have to question my tongue in cheek responses. What do I mean? Read the rest of the comments in this thread, and a host of other threads here, about glitchy this and sparkly that and black screen here and audio glitches there.... And don't ask me what I mean by a "host of other threads"!
> 
> Miami-Wisconsin was flawless from here. My C61K didn't even shut itself off (one of my own complaints!).


Simmer down dude. If it was flawless it couldn't have been technically glitchy. So again, what do you mean by technically glitchy. "Sparkly" - what are you even talking about?


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Just because the game, and ESPN in particular, was flawless for me yesterday doesn't mean every channel is flawless. You people are really getting ridiculous. From now on I only answer posts from Jimmy and Rich. The rest of you can go measure your signal strengths.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Duke Sweden said:


> Why does everyone always have to question my tongue in cheek responses.


Please take the tongue out of your cheek and stop making snarky responses. Then you will not need to be concerned with how such posts are read and the inevitable problems that having such attitude when you post will cause. Take a breath, post politely and enjoy the friendly level of conversation people want to see on our site.

And now ... back to the topic at hand.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> On my way there. I'm guessing anything that features any kind of compression at all is going to have pixies. Sit far enough away and it's not bad at all, except for MLB Network which is where I think Directv adds most of their compression on the bad days. btw, I remember years ago it was decided not to use D* for directv on this forum. Did sanity prevail? ;-)


Been using D* since I got here in 2007. There was some controversy but D* is just less keystrokes and I'm lazy. I just kept using it and I still do. I also got some flaming about "than_*x*_". Less keystrokes.

I watch YES all season long and see many pixies, many audio drops. Just a shabby channel, I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> I've always thought as much. Just wondering why there are so many threads and comments here about "pixies" when they're a fact of life (unless you use an OTA antenna to watch locals).


There are times when pixelation becomes a problem we can't ignore. Don't see that much anymore.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> *Even watching OTA locals you'll see it.* Back when HD was new and there were no subchannels there was enough bandwidth you would almost never see them, but they have become more common as subchannels have been added and there is less bandwidth to go around. Especially on the subchannels - watch a movie on one of the subchannels and you'll see pixelation/blocking in every fast moving scene if you have 3 or 4 subchannels sharing with an HD channel.


I see pixies streaming too. Just part of life, unless it gets so bad the content is unwatchable.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> So what do we do, then, Slice? *What do we do!?!?!?*


Just what we're doing, this will pass.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

guitarguy316 said:


> *So what could be causing it locally*? It doesn't matter which tv, it's all of them.
> 
> Do you have a hs17 + c61k? Maybe it's just certain hardware.


Is it local? Hard to tell when so few people put their location on their avatars. I do think it's a regional problem...or not. I dunno.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> HR54 and C61K. Could be the connection to your satellite if it's all of your tv's. btw, watched Miami-Wisconsin. No problems. Although I've got to admit, the viewing experience is a lot more technically glitchy than it used to be on non-4k clients.


4K has definitely added problems, problems we thought were solved. Just look at how poorly streaming boxes work when 4K is added. And the stability of some 4K TV sets speaks to the difficulty of 4K rendering. I know I have 4K sets with problems I never had on my plasmas. New technology, always interesting.

Rich


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Rich said:


> Is it local? Hard to tell when so few people put their location on their avatars. I do think it's a regional problem...or not. I dunno.
> 
> Rich


Sorry by local I meant just my setup/house.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

guitarguy316 said:


> Sorry by local I meant just my setup/house.


That's another thing, the setups. Do they have something to do with the juddering? I really have to wonder if there are some problems with individual setups. Cabling, equipment, that sort of thing. We've seen some locations, I don't see a pattern. I do know this: overloaded HDDs will cause all kinds of issues, might be live or on a recording. Do you keep your HRs at about half full?

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

FWIW I saw a lot of issues on the Michigan/SC Outback Bowl broadcast on ESPN2 yesterday - on my cable provider. No problems on the game on ESPN or the game on ABC. So if anyone saw issues on the Outback Bowl they weren't a Directv problem.

Since my cable provider carries ESPN and ESPN2 on the same RF channel, and the issues weren't related to fast motion, it was probably an issue from the uplink at the stadium. Maybe the weather there?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I watched four NFL games Sunday. Why they schedule the Jets and Giants at the same time...it's just cruel. I did see a bunch of audio drops and video drops and the usual sports' related pixelations. Nothing horrible, just annoying. Watched them on NYC locals. I see no patterns, I have not been able to click back and replicate the drops on any channel. I think that means the feed from D* is not the culprit. I don't see/know why the drops are happening. If it not for these threads I would have ignored the drops, I'm kinda used to them. Does seem to be more than usual. But why? Why on one channel and not the other? Not sure which game I saw the drops on, the Jets were on Fox. The Giants were on either CBS or NBC. One had the drops, must have been the Giants game. I'm surprised the drops don't happen on some channels, why wouldn't they be consistent across all channels or at least the locals?

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

When you say you "haven't been able to click back and replicate the drops" do you mean reversing on your DVR and watching the same sequence again? If you didn't see it the second time and you weren't watching via whole home then it is most likely the hardware/software of your DVR or possibly an issue with your HDMI cable or TV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> When you say you "haven't been able to click back and replicate the drops" do you mean reversing on your DVR and watching the same sequence again? *If you didn't see it the second time and you weren't watching via whole home then it is most likely the hardware/software of your DVR or possibly an issue with your HDMI cable or TV.*


That would have been my thought too. Must be the HR. I don't think it is. If something was wrong with the box I'd expect to see some consistency across all channels. I did not see that. And if the drops are occuring on different HRs (and they are) how can you blame a box? I really expected to be able to see the drops when I clicked back, I did not. I see the same thing on 3 TVs, not their fault. I have new HDMI cables and I've never had an HDMI cable go bad. Three cables go bad at the same time and they have an issue? Don't think that's the answer. To answer your question, that's exactly what I meant. And I see nothing.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

If it isn't the hardware, and isn't the cables, then I'd bet on the software. All the HRs are running the same software, I assume.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> If it isn't the hardware, and isn't the cables, then I'd bet on the software. All the HRs are running the same software, I assume.


Yes, but I don't think that means what I think you're implying. Different HRs are affected differently by NRs. I do think it must be a software related problem, but I have no real way of telling if that's true. I cannot believe 3 HRs do the same thing, I get the same audio drops and video breaks on all 3 HRs that I use and I get them on specific channels...other channels are fine. That's a puzzle. If I only saw the issues on one HR I would replace it. I know if I replace all 3 HRs I'm still gonna have that problem. It's not the broadcast and I don't think it's my HRs, what else is there but the firmware?

We could go back in the archives and find many instances where the NRs have disabled HRs but not all HRs. At first we were told it was "marginal HDDs" that caused the HRs to not work properly or just not work. I never bought that totally. But we would see that NRs do cause problems with some HRs, not all, there's no consistency.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

So are you saying you have three HRs with identical hardware and identical firmware that all have the issue on certain channels, but also other HRs with identical hardware and identical firmware that DO NOT have the issue? If so, that is indeed a puzzle. I assume you've tried swapping the locations of a "good" one with a "problem" one so they are tried with the exact same TV to verify the problem follows the HR?

One thing about TVs, just because they have the same model number doesn't mean they have the same rev of hardware internally. Two Samsung 4K TVs with the same model number probably aren't identical unless the serial numbers are very close. They are constantly bumping rev numbers on boards and internal components. Panasonic did the same with their plasmas.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> So are you saying you have three HRs with identical hardware and identical firmware that all have the issue on certain channels, *but also other HRs with identical hardware and identical firmware that DO NOT have the issue?* If so, that is indeed a puzzle. I assume you've tried swapping the locations of a "good" one with a "problem" one so they are tried with the exact same TV to verify the problem follows the HR?
> 
> One thing about TVs, just because they have the same model number doesn't mean they have the same rev of hardware internally. Two Samsung 4K TVs with the same model number probably aren't identical unless the serial numbers are very close. They are constantly bumping rev numbers on boards and internal components. Panasonic did the same with their plasmas.


I did not say that. I said I watched the games on three HRs and saw the same thing on all three. I did not go any farther, I cannot believe the three HRs have gone bad and show exactly the same thing. That would be mind boggling. The three I used were two 24-100s and a 44. Saw the same audio drops and video drops on each of them. Saw almost perfect pictures/audio on some channels, saw the drops on...can't remember which channel/s. Same thing on each HR.

About my sets: I have an 8500 and a 8000. Of course I know they're different, I've said that many times.

Rich


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

I’m seeing the frame drop/skip on fsu unc basketball game tonight. So annoying.


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

i know "restart" in the settings reboots the server/client, but what does "reset" do? i was thinking about doing a reset on everything to see if it helped with the ESPN stutter/frame drops, but i don't want to do "reset" if that wipes all the DVR recordings off the server.

my setup is an hs-17 server and 2 c61k's


----------



## Satguy8848 (Dec 16, 2017)

guitarguy316 said:


> i know "restart" in the settings reboots the server/client, but what does "reset" do? i was thinking about doing a reset on everything to see if it helped with the ESPN stutter/frame drops, but i don't want to do "reset" if that wipes all the DVR recordings off the server.
> 
> my setup is an hs-17 server and 2 c61k's


Don't waste your time with that. I have already done that as well as a fullnfactory reset. Since it only occurs on ESPN channels I suspect it is just those channels not playing well with the Genie firmware. Hopefully once the new firmware hits the boxes it will be resolved.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> So are you saying you have three HRs with identical hardware and identical firmware that all have the issue on certain channels, but also other HRs with identical hardware and identical firmware that DO NOT have the issue? If so, that is indeed a puzzle. I assume you've tried swapping the locations of a "good" one with a "problem" one so they are tried with the exact same TV to verify the problem follows the HR?
> 
> One thing about TVs, just because they have the same model number doesn't mean they have the same rev of hardware internally. Two Samsung 4K TVs with the same model number probably aren't identical unless the serial numbers are very close. They are constantly bumping rev numbers on boards and internal components. Panasonic did the same with their plasmas.


I'm lost a number of my replies - you should threat your DVR as a computer with Linux OS running on under-powered HW [CPU, RAM, etc] and falling into many issues, memory leakage, race condition for threads - I see no reason to count your points as stable points allowing to simple compare two-three-more identical DVRs ...


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Satguy8848 said:


> Don't waste your time with that. I have already done that as well as a fullnfactory reset. Since it only occurs on ESPN channels I suspect it is just those channels not playing well with the Genie firmware. Hopefully once the new firmware hits the boxes it will be resolved.


Well thanks for saving me time. Which firmware do you mean? I'm on the latest (I thought) with the new GUI. What are you on for your hs17 and c61k?


----------



## Satguy8848 (Dec 16, 2017)

guitarguy316 said:


> Well thanks for saving me time. Which firmware do you mean? I'm on the latest (I thought) with the new GUI. What are you on for your hs17 and c61k?


Well then that is discouraging because im on an HR44 with the old GUI. Was hoping the new firmware would correct the issue. Maybe somebody needs to contact ESPN and report the problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

guitarguy316 said:


> Well thanks for saving me time. Which firmware do you mean? I'm on the latest (I thought) with the new GUI. What are you on for your hs17 and c61k?


press buttons to obtain System Info, FW is there


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Watched Grizzlies-Wizzards last night because the pq looked really good, and noticed, again, that the picture will drop out twice in succession. The same thing happens on 4K HDR broadcasts. As to a problem that only seems to affect me, the C61K continues to turn off. This time it happened while I was watching Amazon Prime, so I didn't need to turn it back on. Well, about 20 minutes later I noticed that it turned itself back on, and the channel logos are all missing from that quick channel whatever its called, and, as I type, I'm in the middle of a total mind f*ck experience with tech support to schedule a freakin' service call that supposedly was scheduled an hour ago, but the jerk never scheduled it, now I have another lunatic giving me double talk gibberish. F you, ATT! You totally screwed up Directv!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Duke Sweden said:


> Watched Grizzlies-Wizzards last night because the pq looked really good, and noticed, again, that the picture will drop out twice in succession. The same thing happens on 4K HDR broadcasts. As to a problem that only seems to affect me, the C61K continues to turn off. This time it happened while I was watching Amazon Prime, so I didn't need to turn it back on. Well, about 20 minutes later I noticed that it turned itself back on, and the channel logos are all missing from that quick channel whatever its called, and, as I type, I'm in the middle of a total mind f*ck experience with tech support to schedule a freakin' service call that supposedly was scheduled an hour ago, but the jerk never scheduled it, now I have another lunatic giving me double talk gibberish. F you, ATT! You totally screwed up Directv!


The channel logos went missing from the Guide and Quick Tune yesterday and reappeared this morning.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

OK so it's not just mine. Although I haven't gotten them back yet. Thanks for the info


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> Watched Grizzlies-Wizzards last night because the pq looked really good, and noticed, again, that the picture will drop out twice in succession. The same thing happens on 4K HDR broadcasts. As to a problem that only seems to affect me, the C61K continues to turn off. This time it happened while I was watching Amazon Prime, so I didn't need to turn it back on. Well, about 20 minutes later I noticed that it turned itself back on, and the channel logos are all missing from that quick channel whatever its called, and, as I type, I'm in the middle of a total mind f*ck experience with tech support to schedule a freakin' service call that supposedly was scheduled an hour ago, but the jerk never scheduled it, now I have another lunatic giving me double talk gibberish. F you, ATT! You totally screwed up Directv!


If it helps, random reboots were common a few years ago (on the 24s and 20-700s) and that was fixed by an NR...or two.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> If it helps, random reboots were common a few years ago (on the 24s and 20-700s) and that was fixed by an NR...or two.
> 
> Rich


Hey Rich. It's not rebooting though, it's just turning off. This was the first time I didn't need to turn it back on right away as I was watching something on Amazon. That's why it was given enough time that it turned on by itself. Someone else mentioned that they also lost channel logos last night. But their's came back this morning. Mine didn't. No big deal. Other than the fact that I had another nightmare encounter with tech support.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Duke Sweden said:


> OK so it's not just mine. Although I haven't gotten them back yet. Thanks for the info


If they don't return in a reasonable amount of time perform a CLEARMYBOX. Worked for a friend who had the same issue.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> Hey Rich. It's not rebooting though, it's just turning off. This was the first time I didn't need to turn it back on right away as I was watching something on Amazon. That's why it was given enough time that it turned on by itself. Someone else mentioned that they also lost channel logos last night. But their's came back this morning. Mine didn't. No big deal. Other than the fact that I had another nightmare encounter with tech support.


That's not what we were getting, not that my memory can be trusted. I think my HRs just rebooted. And you've already had that 61 replaced once, right?

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> That's not what we were getting, not that my memory can be trusted. I think my HRs just rebooted. And you've already had that 61 replaced once, right?
> 
> Rich


Right. I'd read it could be the connection to the LNB, the client turns itself off to protect against a voltage spike or something. Never had it turn back on before though.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

MysteryMan said:


> If they don't return in a reasonable amount of time perform a CLEARMYBOX. Worked for a friend who had the same issue.


And how do you do that if I may ask?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Duke Sweden said:


> And how do you do that if I may ask?


Smart Search - Enter CLEARMYBOX - Highlight CLEARMYBOX - Press red button on your DIRECTV remote. Your receiver will reset. This will clear guide data database. Allow 48 hours for everything to repopulate.


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Noticed espn this morning with the frame drop every few seconds. To me pausing and hitting play immediately helps it. 

Does that mean it’s a problem with buffering or something? It’s only Espn channels so I don’t think it’s my actual hardware. 

Maybe it’s firmware related since it wasn’t doing that when I first got my hs17 + c61k.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

My logos came back so I chose not to do CLEARMYBOX. As for guitarguy and everyone else suffering from frame drops and judders, I've FINALLY gotten directv to send me a tech on Tuesday. I'm going to discuss all of these problems with him (even the ones I don't personally have) and I'll report back. Sometimes I do get knowledgeable techs. If he's a doofus well, what can I say...

Oh, I also contacted Samsung and asked for a replacement One Connect box. On top of everything else, when I turn on my receiver I occasionally get fairly loud popping sounds, but if I plug the optical audio cable directly from the C61K to my A/V receiver it goes away. Hopefully the new One Connect will address that, plus my continuing "C61K turning off by itself" problem.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> Right. I'd read it could be the connection to the LNB, the client turns itself off to protect against a voltage spike or something. Never had it turn back on before though.


Gave this some thought last night. My 24s and 20-700s had the random reboot thing, my 44 just shut off randomly and never turned back on. An NR seems to have cured that problem, has not shut off in over a year. The 44 is a splendid DVR, crippled by its software.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

guitarguy316 said:


> Noticed espn this morning with the frame drop every few seconds. To me pausing and hitting play immediately helps it.
> 
> Does that mean it's a problem with buffering or something? It's only Espn channels so I don't think it's my actual hardware.
> 
> Maybe it's firmware related since it wasn't doing that when I first got my hs17 + c61k.


I just got finished the ESPN playoff game. I did not see one drop of any kind. Saw nothing on the earlier game on NBC.

Do you remember when your problems first popped up?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> My logos came back so I chose not to do CLEARMYBOX. As for guitarguy and everyone else suffering from frame drops and judders, I've FINALLY gotten directv to send me a tech on Tuesday. I'm going to discuss all of these problems with him (even the ones I don't personally have) and I'll report back. Sometimes I do get knowledgeable techs. If he's a doofus well, what can I say...
> 
> Oh, I also contacted Samsung and asked for a replacement *One Connect box*. On top of everything else, when I turn on my receiver I occasionally get fairly loud popping sounds, but if I plug the optical audio cable directly from the C61K to my A/V receiver it goes away. Hopefully the new One Connect will address that, plus my continuing "C61K turning off by itself" problem.


That's the box on the end of the umbilical cord? I hear those loud popping noises on one of my Sammys, be interested in what you find out.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> That's the box on the end of the umbilical cord? I hear those loud popping noises on one of my Sammys, be interested in what you find out.
> 
> Rich


Right, the thing with all the HDMI/Optical Audio/USB connections on it.
You know what? I was thinking. The C61K, plugged into the One Connect, turns itself off (not a reboot, it just turns off). My A/V receiver, plugged into the One Connect, makes popping sounds, but not if I plug the C61K directly into it. When I watch movies off the USB ports on the One Connect, the sound cuts off between 38 and 42 minutes into the movie. Simply pausing, rewinding for a second or two, and then play, and the sound is back for the rest of the movie. I'm almost positive the problem is the One Connect, and I got Samsung to send me a new one. I'm so sure that is the source of my problems that I cancelled the service call with Directv.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sound reliably cuts off 38-42 minutes into a movie? Sounds sort of like some kind of sleep timer or power saving is getting activated when it shouldn't.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

slice1900 said:


> Sound reliably cuts off 38-42 minutes into a movie? Sounds sort of like some kind of sleep timer or power saving is getting activated when it shouldn't.


It's very random, and sometimes takes over an hour. And I've never heard of a sleep timer only turning off the sound. No, I'm pretty convinced it's the One Connect (if you have a Samsung you'll know what that is). Anyway the new one gets here in a few days and then I'll know for sure. Of course wouldn't ya know everything worked perfectly yesterday.

Thanks for responding!


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

there have been many issues reported with One Connect. Updating the samsung firmware seemed to help.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

texasbrit said:


> there have been many issues reported with One Connect. Updating the samsung firmware seemed to help.


I'm already on the latest firmware. Given that every port seems to be affected in different ways I'm going to assume something internal to the One Connect may be the culprit. I hope it's not the proprietary connector cord, otherwise I hope that's included in the replacement.

P.S. I mentioned earlier that yesterday everything worked perfectly. Of course the moment I turned on the tv today the C61K turned off one second later.


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Rich said:


> I just got finished the ESPN playoff game. I did not see one drop of any kind. Saw nothing on the earlier game on NBC.
> 
> Do you remember when your problems first popped up?
> 
> Rich


Maybe 6 weeks ago. After I got my hs17 but before the new gui update.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> I'm already on the latest firmware. Given that every port seems to be affected in different ways I'm going to assume something internal to the One Connect may be the culprit. I hope it's not the proprietary connector cord, otherwise I hope that's included in the replacement.
> 
> P.S. I mentioned earlier that yesterday everything worked perfectly. Of course the moment I turned on the tv today the C61K turned off one second later.


You have the Sony 4K set, have you tried putting the Sony in place of the Samsung to see if the problems pop up on the Sony?

First time I saw the umbilical cord I got worried. Neither of my Sammys have HDMI ports on the back of the sets, just the umbilical port.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

guitarguy316 said:


> Maybe 6 weeks ago. After I got my hs17 but before the new gui update.


I watched two games yesterday, Jags and Bills on a NYC local CBS channel and the Rams-Panthers on...I don't remember, doesn't matter, nothing was wrong with it. The Jags game had a lot of video and audio breaks and one pink screen in the first quarter. I'm gonna blame that (pink screen) on the broadcast, I could click back and replicate it. I could not do that with the breaks. And I'm pretty sure now that last week's game must have been on CBS, what I saw on CBS yesterday looked just like what I saw last weekend. Why only on one channel? That's what bothers me. I cannot recall ever seeing something like this. Of course, we don't watch anything on CBS but sports, so I don't know if CBS has that problem with just NFL games or if it is wide spread across their offerings.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> You have the Sony 4K set, have you tried putting the Sony in place of the Samsung to see if the problems pop up on the Sony?
> 
> First time I saw the umbilical cord I got worried. Neither of my Sammys have HDMI ports on the back of the sets, just the umbilical port.
> 
> Rich


No, I returned the Sony after one day as it didn't compare to the Sammy pq wise and every other wise (smart apps, remote, etc.). Anyway, the Directv tech guy came out today. He was a paison (another Italian from NYC) and we hit it off. He told me that most of these problems we've been having are because of the new tv's. There's a lot of incompatibility bugs between the tv firmware and Directv firmware. He fixed my lag (45 seconds just to get a picture and sound) and it runs a lot smoother now, but the rest, C61K turning itself off, popping sound through the A/V, sound cutting off when watching USB movies, are all the fault of the One Connect. He even just bought the same tv as I have and has experienced the same stuff. Anyway I'm curious to see how much of my glitches were also fixed when he improved my genie's lag time. When I get my new One Connect I'll report further.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> No, I returned the Sony after one day as it didn't compare to the Sammy pq wise and every other wise (smart apps, remote, etc.). Anyway, the Directv tech guy came out today. He was a paison (another Italian from NYC) and we hit it off. He told me that most of these problems we've been having are because of the new tv's. There's a lot of incompatibility bugs between the tv firmware and Directv firmware. *He fixed my lag* (45 seconds just to get a picture and sound) and it runs a lot smoother now, but the rest, C61K turning itself off, popping sound through the A/V, sound cutting off when watching USB movies, are all the fault of the One Connect. He even just bought the same tv as I have and has experienced the same stuff. Anyway I'm curious to see how much of my glitches were also fixed when he improved my genie's lag time. When I get my new One Connect I'll report further.


What did he do to fix the lag? What model Sony did you buy and return? I bought an 850 (don't remember the "letter" might have been a "C", 850-C) and was severely disappointed. Paid around 2 grand and the PQ was awful. I've had a lot of Sonys and never had any issues until I bought that one.

The installer said: _There's a lot of incompatibility bugs between the tv firmware and Directv firmware._ I think you got someone who knew what he was doing.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> What did he do to fix the lag? What model Sony did you buy and return? I bought an 850 (don't remember the "letter" might have been a "C", 850-C) and was severely disappointed. Paid around 2 grand and the PQ was awful. I've had a lot of Sonys and never had any issues until I bought that one.
> 
> The installer said: _There's a lot of incompatibility bugs between the tv firmware and Directv firmware._ I think you got someone who knew what he was doing.
> 
> Rich


I don't know what he did exactly. He did it from the Genie in my bedroom, not the C61K in the tv room. I wasn't watching because I didn't even know he was doing anything, I thought he was just checking signal strength. When he left he said "You're good to go" but I didn't know he fixed the lag until after he left and I turned the tv on. I told him I'd text him when I get the new One Connect because, as I said, he's having the same problems with his Sammy.

I had the much heralded Sony XBR900E. I just could not believe how crappy the picture was out of box. I told you this before, it looked like a cartoon filter had been put on it. I tweaked it for hours to get a decent picture but 4K upconversion on it was terrible compared to the Sammy. Plus the remote couldn't control my A/V and when I tried a voice command for youtube, youtube came up, but that was it. After that no matter what I said, it would just bring up the youtube app, which also sucked compared to the one on the Sammy. I literally took it back the next day, and as you know 65" tv's ain't that easy to lug around.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

UPDATE: C61K turned itself off this morning less than an hour after I turned on the tv, so what the tech did yesterday had no effect on that, further cementing my belief that it's the One Connect causing the issue. On the bright side I'm getting picture and sound a lot faster now than before. This is the last update before I get the new One Connect and test it out for a day or so.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> I don't know what he did exactly. He did it from the Genie in my bedroom, not the C61K in the tv room. I wasn't watching because I didn't even know he was doing anything, I thought he was just checking signal strength. When he left he said "You're good to go" but I didn't know he fixed the lag until after he left and I turned the tv on. I told him I'd text him when I get the new One Connect because, as I said, he's having the same problems with his Sammy.
> 
> I had the much heralded Sony XBR900E. I just could not believe how crappy the picture was out of box. I told you this before, it looked like a cartoon filter had been put on it. I tweaked it for hours to get a decent picture but 4K upconversion on it was terrible compared to the Sammy. Plus the remote couldn't control my A/V and when I tried a voice command for youtube, youtube came up, but that was it. After that no matter what I said, it would just bring up the youtube app, which also sucked compared to the one on the Sammy. I literally took it back the next day, and as you know 65" tv's ain't that easy to lug around.


I took the 65" Sony 850 back quickly. Like you I tried to get a good picture, couldn't. Maybe a calibrator could have fixed that, but I didn't have patience for that. Buy a TV set for ~ $2000 and you have to calibrate it? And I'm sure the 900E cost more than 2 grand, right? You and I aren't alone, I've read some more posts about the Sonys that paralleled our experiences. I'm surprised, when I finally decided to buy the 850 (I think I paid a bit more than 2 grand for it in spite of my self-imposed $2000 limit on TV sets) I did not expect to have problems. As I've said, I have had several high end and low end Sonys and never had a problem. Once again I have to blame the rush to get the 4K sets out before they were ready for prime time. Just like the Fire TV boxes and the ATVs and the Rokus I bought. Never had a problem with a streaming box before they got 4K, now I have nothing but problems with everything 4K.

The "Lag" intrigues me. You were seeing a 45 second lag when turning the set on...a lag of the audio and video. So, I'm struggling with this, you only saw the lag when trying to watch D* content or was the lag present every time you turned the set on? Did the installer say anything to make you believe he adjusted the TV set? Or did he do anything to the D* equipment? I know he didn't tell you anything, but did you see him fiddling with the TV set.

About the popping noise: I have heard that on the set with the AVR. But the AVR sound is all derived from the TV set by optical cable. None of the devices I have on that set have an optical cable attached. I had to do that, the AVR and TV were conflicted and I saw constant HDMI random switching. Same thing happened when I bought a Denon, I quickly sent that back and fed the Sony AVR only with optical cables. Could that have been a bad umbilical (I do enjoy that word!) box? Could I have rectified my problems that simply? I guess we will know the answer when you get the replacement...

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> I took the 65" Sony 850 back quickly. Like you I tried to get a good picture, couldn't. Maybe a calibrator could have fixed that, but I didn't have patience for that. Buy a TV set for ~ $2000 and you have to calibrate it? And I'm sure the 900E cost more than 2 grand, right? You and I aren't alone, I've read some more posts about the Sonys that paralleled our experiences. I'm surprised, when I finally decided to buy the 850 (I think I paid a bit more than 2 grand for it in spite of my self-imposed $2000 limit on TV sets) I did not expect to have problems. As I've said, I have had several high end and low end Sonys and never had a problem. Once again I have to blame the rush to get the 4K sets out before they were ready for prime time. Just like the Fire TV boxes and the ATVs and the Rokus I bought. Never had a problem with a streaming box before they got 4K, now I have nothing but problems with everything 4K.


No, the 900E cost $1,499 at Conn's, and when Best Buy finally got them in they were going for $1,299.00. Anyway it appears Samsung gives more problems with Directv but Sony's give worry free bad quality. And according to the tech you're right, it's the 4K technology that's still buggy (contrary to the guy who jumped all over me for saying that!) Oh, did you watch the NBA 4K HDR game last night? Twice it went black, came back for a second, went black, and came back. And twice the screen just completely froze. Did you experience that?



> The "Lag" intrigues me. You were seeing a 45 second lag when turning the set on...a lag of the audio and video. So, I'm struggling with this, you only saw the lag when trying to watch D* content or was the lag present every time you turned the set on? Did the installer say anything to make you believe he adjusted the TV set? Or did he do anything to the D* equipment? I know he didn't tell you anything, but did you see him fiddling with the TV set.


It wasn't the tv. The tv came on and stayed on while the C61K jumped through about 15 hoops before it delivered an audio/video signal to the tv. If I had turned the tv on and immediately went to Youtube I'd instantly get a picture. Anyway, now the lag is about 10-15 seconds which seems about right. The only thing he did to the TV was turn UHD Color off on HDMI 1, then forgot to turn it back on. I turned it on and asked him why he did it, he said he was just testing something and forgot to turn it back on. Whatever he did, he did in my bedroom to the Genie. He also went on my roof so maybe there was a bad LNB connection or something that he tightened.



> About the popping noise: I have heard that on the set with the AVR. But the AVR sound is all derived from the TV set by optical cable. None of the devices I have on that set have an optical cable attached. I had to do that, the AVR and TV were conflicted and I saw constant HDMI random switching. Same thing happened when I bought a Denon, I quickly sent that back and fed the Sony AVR only with optical cables. Could that have been a bad umbilical (I do enjoy that word!) box? Could I have rectified my problems that simply? I guess we will know the answer when you get the replacement...
> 
> Rich


Onkyo here. All I know is, the last time it started popping (which is really a channel by channel thing, not all channels at once) I unplugged the optical from the One Connect and plugged directly into the C61K and the popping stopped so I'm pretty sure it's the One Connect.

btw, whatever he did, did not fix the C61K turning itself off (it did it again this morning) so I'm sticking with my One Connect prognosis.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I wonder if HDMI 2.1 will address some of the issues people have with HDMI 2.0 making 4K such a pain? I'm sure it will have its own set of issues when negotiating the new modes, but other than 4Kp120 few will be using stuff like 5K, 8K or 10K.

One thing I read that HDMI 2.1 may fix is ARC. The reason ARC is such a problem is that it relies on HDMI-CEC, which is a huge mess that I wish they'd try to clean up and make more useful. With HDMI 2.1 ARC will have its own negotiation data channel which they claim will make ARC issues a thing of the past. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> *(1)* No, the 900E cost $1,499 at Conn's, and when Best Buy finally got them in they were going for $1,299.00. Anyway it appears Samsung gives more problems with Directv but Sony's give worry free bad quality. And according to the tech you're right, it's the 4K technology that's still buggy (contrary to the guy who jumped all over me for saying that!) Oh, did you watch the NBA 4K HDR game last night? Twice it went black, came back for a second, went black, and came back. And twice the screen just completely froze. Did you experience that?
> 
> *(2)* It wasn't the tv. The tv came on and stayed on while the C61K jumped through about 15 hoops before it delivered an audio/video signal to the tv. If I had turned the tv on and immediately went to Youtube I'd instantly get a picture. Anyway, now the lag is about 10-15 seconds which seems about right. The only thing he did to the TV was turn UHD Color off on HDMI 1, then forgot to turn it back on. I turned it on and asked him why he did it, he said he was just testing something and forgot to turn it back on. Whatever he did, he did in my bedroom to the Genie. He also went on my roof so maybe there was a bad LNB connection or something that he tightened.
> 
> ...


*(1)* Just checked the latest Sony prices. Didn't know their prices dropped that much. I bought the 850 two years ago. Haven't paid any attention to prices other than Samsung prices.

*(2)* That sounds like an HDMI problem... the handshake thing. I don't have a 4K setup and I see little, if any, lag. But after all the other problems I've had with virtually everything 4K I am not surprised. Folks that are having problems with D* 4K equipment want a solid answer to their problems...I don't think there is one, waiting for software updates appears to be the best answer. Telling that to frustrated people, blaming their brand new 4K sets, doesn't seem to go over very well. I'm pretty sure a lot of my problems have been caused by the Sammy sets and I can live with what I have to do. What kills me is, my Panasonic plasmas never had such problems. Nothing changed...except the TV sets...might that be a clue?

*(3)* Next time I hear that popping (it's loud and really noticeable) I'll try switching the optical cables. What I'm curious about is this: What are you gonna do if you get the Connect box and the same thing happens? I have not been able to fix one issue that I think is caused by 4K technology (_actually, I think it's probably not the fault of anyone but the makers of 4K products, I think they saw what was gonna be a big demand for 4K devices and got them out to an unsuspecting public as quickly as they could. Pretty sure that's what happened when the HR20s first appeared in the Fall of '06. I know nobody at D* had a clue at that time, it was a nightmare_). I've just been lucky enough to figure out ways around the problems.

Rich


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-l...ony-xbr-900e-owners-thread-no-price-talk.html


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> *(1)* Just checked the latest Sony prices. Didn't know their prices dropped that much. I bought the 850 two years ago. Haven't paid any attention to prices other than Samsung prices.
> 
> *(2)* That sounds like an HDMI problem... the handshake thing. I don't have a 4K setup and I see little, if any, lag. But after all the other problems I've had with virtually everything 4K I am not surprised. Folks that are having problems with D* 4K equipment want a solid answer to their problems...I don't think there is one, waiting for software updates appears to be the best answer. Telling that to frustrated people, blaming their brand new 4K sets, doesn't seem to go over very well. I'm pretty sure a lot of my problems have been caused by the Sammy sets and I can live with what I have to do. What kills me is, my Panasonic plasmas never had such problems. Nothing changed...except the TV sets...might that be a clue?
> 
> ...


Well, out of the blue the new One Connect came this morning. You gotta give Samsung credit, they shipped it 1 Day Air. Anyway, plugged it in (I didn't use the new cable that comes with it yet as I have to disassemble the stand to get the old wire out. Not up to that yet). Well, after hooking up the new OC, I turn on the tv/C61K and I immediately get picture and sound. I mean zero lag. I thought this was too good to be true so I turned everything off, waited 5 minutes and turned it on again, and this time it took about 20 seconds to get picture and sound. So that's the latest. I won't be able to judge if the auto turn off "function" has been taken care of for at least a few days. As for popping sounds I've been watching tv for the past 2 days with the A/V on, and no popping, so if it's still doing it I'll have to be lucky enough to be on a channel where it's happening. Talk about yer troubleshooting nightmares!

EDIT: It turns out that when you unplug the cord from the One Connect, with the tv and C61K off, the C61K will turn back on for some reason. That's why the tv came on instantly before. I swapped out the cord for the one that came with the new One Connect, and this time I checked the C61K before I turned on the tv and sure enough, it was on. So much for instant on magic. Anyway, it's still starting faster than before the tech came. Nothing left to do but check to see if it turns itself off.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

I WANT MORE said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-l...ony-xbr-900e-owners-thread-no-price-talk.html


From what I can see, a lot of people accepting shortcomings or making excuses to justify keeping their 900E's. As a total non-partisan (I've owned Panasonic, LG, Vizio, Samsung, and temporarily a 900E that was awful), I could have kept either the Samsung MU9000 65" or the Sony XBR900E 65" and returned the other. I returned the 900E, which was $200 *cheaper*, no less.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> *From what I can see, a lot of people accepting shortcomings or making excuses to justify keeping their 900E's.* As a total non-partisan (I've owned Panasonic, LG, Vizio, Samsung, and temporarily a 900E that was awful), I could have kept either the Samsung MU9000 65" or the Sony XBR900E 65" and returned the other. I returned the 900E, which was $200 *cheaper*, no less.


Takes us right back to, "I bought it, it must be great".

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> Takes us right back to, "I bought it, it must be great".
> 
> Rich


Yep, this has to be the greatest example of large scale brainwashing in history.


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Alright so more testing with the game on espn tonight. If I hit pause button and then hit play the skipping goes away. 

It’s almost like giving the system a half second for buffering stops the frame drop or stutter or whatever it is.

Anyone have any ideas why? And why pausing and hitting play makes it go away?


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

guitarguy316 said:


> Alright so more testing with the game on espn tonight. If I hit pause button and then hit play the skipping goes away.
> 
> It's almost like giving the system a half second for buffering stops the frame drop or stutter or whatever it is.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas why? And why pausing and hitting play makes it go away?


I'm watching the NBA game on TNT. Absolutely no hiccups, freezing, black screens, popping sounds or C61K turning itself off. It appears I was right, it was the Samsung One Connect. With the new one, all is well. What tv do you have again?


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Duke Sweden said:


> I'm watching the NBA game on TNT. Absolutely no hiccups, freezing, black screens, popping sounds or C61K turning itself off. It appears I was right, it was the Samsung One Connect. With the new one, all is well. What tv do you have again?


hs17 + c61k (all latest firmware) into LG E6. I also have c61k into a B7 and a c61 into 1080p sony. This issue is ONLY ESPN CHANNELS during live sporting events. In studio stuff is fine, it's just during a live football, basketball, etc.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

I rarely watch ESPN but to kill time until baseball season we've been watching whatever sport is on if it looks good on the 4K. I'll try and catch an ESPN broadcast and see if it happens here. That's the best I can do. I haven't read the rest of this thread. Do others complain of the same problem?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> I rarely watch ESPN but to kill time until baseball season we've been watching whatever sport is on if it looks good on the 4K. I'll try and catch an ESPN broadcast and see if it happens here. That's the best I can do. I haven't read the rest of this thread. Do others complain of the same problem?


I haven't seen anything major on ESPN in the last few weeks. Some audio drops, nothing nasty. You have to consider the fact that the TS only sees it on one channel. I'm still not sure what that means and when rationalizing doesn't work it's usually a software problem. He can't replicate what he sees or hears, it's not the broadcast. I don't see why the software would cause this but what do I know? Just can't see anything but software to point a finger at.

So the new One Connect box worked. That's great. Did the set _ever _work correctly?

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> I haven't seen anything major on ESPN in the last few weeks. Some audio drops, nothing nasty. You have to consider the fact that the TS only sees it on one channel. I'm still not sure what that means and when rationalizing doesn't work it's usually a software problem. He can't replicate what he sees or hears, it's not the broadcast. I don't see why the software would cause this but what do I know? Just can't see anything but software to point a finger at.
> 
> So the new One Connect box worked. That's great. Did the set _ever _work correctly?
> 
> Rich


Not sure what you mean, but with the old OC there were constant problems with only an occasional day where nothing went wrong. So far so good with the new one. I agree, if you see a glitch, and you rewind to the glitch and it's not there, it's not the broadcast.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

All products are like that- ford- chev-dodge which ever you have is the best there is


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> Not sure what you mean, but with the old OC there were constant problems with only an occasional day where nothing went wrong. So far so good with the new one. I agree, if you see a glitch, and you rewind to the glitch and it's not there, it's not the broadcast.


What I meant was did you have the problems out of the box. Do you know offhand how much the OC box costs? I'll try Amazon, see if they sell it...from Amazon: Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Samsung BN96-35817B One Connect
About $170 with shipping. Not bad, saw some for ~$500.

Yeah, not the broadcast. That leaves the box itself. Gonna tell me the box is picking one channel to judder and leave the rest alone...not gonna believe any DVR can do that. I don't have any idea why this happens, even blaming the software doesn't make sense. Used to be if you had issues with a recording and you could replicate it you could blame the broadcast. That makes sense in so many ways. If you could not replicate it you have something wrong with the box or your setup. What's happening here doesn't fit those parameters. Puzzling.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> All products are like that- ford- chev-dodge which ever you have is the best there is


I don't like listening to people who have that mindset. I know a few folks like that, nothing is ever wrong with anything they buy, all the contractors they use are simply wonderful, it's annoying.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Out of the box I still had the genie in the tv room for a few weeks. I don't remember it turning the genie off, it started when the D* guy switched it with the C61K. Initially my main problems were with the remote but that was because the genie kept losing the wi-fi connection. After the tech hard wired it the only problem was if you gave the remote too many voice commands it couldn't handle it. It would actually say that and suggest I try again later. Now that I'm used to finding the right button combo I don't talk to it as much and all is well. Anyway, all these semi-minor blips is what made me go get the Sony. A day of that monstrosity convinced me the Sammy wasn't all that bad.

Samsung sent me a new one so I have no idea how much they cost and I certainly had no idea they cost as much as $500 bucks. That's insane! Is it too late for you to ask for a free replacement? If it were me and I was past the warranty I'd go to Best Buy and get the smallest Samsung they had with a OC, bring it home, swap out the OC's and return it. Well, in my younger days, anyway...

Now, as for guitarguy and ESPN, I watched two consecutive NBA games on ESPN last night with nary a glitch. Sorry, bro. Your mystery continues...


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> I don't like listening to people who have that mindset. I know a few folks like that, nothing is ever wrong with anything they buy, all the contractors they use are simply wonderful, it's annoying.
> 
> Rich


At least you have someone to listen to. All I have to talk to is my remote. ensive:


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

For many, the One Connect box has been reported as the source of these problems since day 1.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

texasbrit said:


> For many, the One Connect box has been reported as the source of these problems since day 1.


I don't know why they continue to ship the defective ones with new tv's, then pay for 1 Day Air to send replacements, which, as I've mentioned, so far is working perfectly. btw, they also require that you return the defective one, shipping costs paid by them. If I didn't return it, how could they charge me? They don't have my credit card information. I returned it anyway since I'm an honest guy.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

guitarguy316 said:


> Alright so more testing with the game on espn tonight. If I hit pause button and then hit play the skipping goes away.
> 
> It's almost like giving the system a half second for buffering stops the frame drop or stutter or whatever it is.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas why? And why pausing and hitting play makes it go away?


I mentioned this already but just to make sure you get the notification I'm responding directly to your comment. I watched both NBA games on ESPN last night with absolutely no problems. I'm sure you have but just in case, have you been in contact with Directv about this? Maybe you're not getting full signal on the satellite that ESPN is beamed from? If anything you should get a credit on your next bill. When my C61K kept turning off I got $60 off my normal $81 bill, and the following month another $25 bucks, and it turned out it wasn't even Directv's fault.


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

Duke Sweden said:


> I mentioned this already but just to make sure you get the notification I'm responding directly to your comment. I watched both NBA games on ESPN last night with absolutely no problems. I'm sure you have but just in case, have you been in contact with Directv about this? Maybe you're not getting full signal on the satellite that ESPN is beamed from? If anything you should get a credit on your next bill. When my C61K kept turning off I got $60 off my normal $81 bill, and the following month another $25 bucks, and it turned out it wasn't even Directv's fault.


Do you know what satellite it's on for hd?


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

guitarguy316 said:


> Do you know what satellite it's on for hd?


No idea. I'm not a fanatic about this stuff like you guys.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> Out of the box I still had the genie in the tv room for a few weeks. I don't remember it turning the genie off, it started when the D* guy switched it with the C61K. Initially my main problems were with the remote but that was because the genie kept losing the wi-fi connection. After the tech hard wired it the only problem was if you gave the remote too many voice commands it couldn't handle it. It would actually say that and suggest I try again later. Now that I'm used to finding the right button combo I don't talk to it as much and all is well. Anyway, all these semi-minor blips is what made me go get the Sony. A day of that monstrosity convinced me the Sammy wasn't all that bad.
> 
> Samsung sent me a new one so I have no idea how much they cost and *I certainly had no idea they cost as much as $500 bucks.* That's insane! Is it too late for you to ask for a free replacement? If it were me and I was past the warranty I'd go to Best Buy and get the smallest Samsung they had with a OC, bring it home, swap out the OC's and return it. Well, in my younger days, anyway...
> 
> Now, as for guitarguy and ESPN, I watched two consecutive NBA games on ESPN last night with nary a glitch. Sorry, bro. Your mystery continues...


Some sellers on Amazon have strange offerings and prices, not the first time I've seen that. I guess they figure some dope will pay that price.

I just checked my OC boxes, they are different, different configurations, different model numbers. I have no idea if they are interchangeable. If I have to replace one I think I'd use the same model box.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> For many, the One Connect box has been reported as the source of these problems since day 1.


I wasn't aware of that. Can't help but wonder if my AVR problems were caused by the OC box. I think the box and the umbilical cord are great ideas, especially for someone wanting a wall mount.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> I don't know why they continue to ship the defective ones with new tv's, then pay for 1 Day Air to send replacements, which, as I've mentioned, so far is working perfectly. btw, they also require that you return the defective one, shipping costs paid by them. If I didn't return it, how could they charge me? They don't have my credit card information. I returned it anyway since I'm an honest guy.


Samsung seems to be plagued with problems caused by trying to save money and skimping on parts. Remember the too small capacitors they used in set a few years ago? Then they stuff a battery in a fine cell phone, give it no room to expand and almost go out of business...just to save a few bucks.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> I mentioned this already but just to make sure you get the notification I'm responding directly to your comment. I watched both NBA games on ESPN last night with absolutely no problems. I'm sure you have but just in case, have you been in contact with Directv about this? *Maybe you're not getting full signal on the satellite that ESPN is beamed from?* If anything you should get a credit on your next bill. When my C61K kept turning off I got $60 off my normal $81 bill, and the following month another $25 bucks, and it turned out it wasn't even Directv's fault.


I think he'd see the problems replicated if he clicked back in that case. It's not that...I think.

Rich


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> Some sellers on Amazon have strange offerings and prices, not the first time I've seen that. I guess they figure some dope will pay that price.
> 
> I just checked my OC boxes, they are different, different configurations, different model numbers. I have no idea if they are interchangeable. If I have to replace one I think I'd use the same model box.
> 
> Rich


Yeah I remember once I needed something that normally cost $3.00 and one guy was selling it for $300.00. I asked him if he realized he'd made a "typo" but he never wrote back and never changed the price. In the link you provided someone asked if the OC's were all compatible with each other and the answer was yes, but who can you trust these days.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> Samsung seems to be plagued with problems caused by trying to save money and skimping on parts. Remember the too small capacitors they used in set a few years ago? Then they stuff a battery in a fine cell phone, give it no room to expand and almost go out of business...just to save a few bucks.
> 
> Rich


Yeah that was getting ridiculous for a while. Remember the exploding washing machines? At least that was funny ;-)


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rich said:


> I think he'd see the problems replicated if he clicked back in that case. It's not that...I think.
> 
> Rich


Agreed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

guitarguy316 said:


> Do you know what satellite it's on for hd?


Gary Toma posting XLSX tables full of info about ch/sat/etc, updating each week


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> Yeah I remember once I needed something that normally cost $3.00 and one guy was selling it for $300.00. I asked him if he realized he'd made a "typo" but he never wrote back and never changed the price. In the link you provided someone asked if the OC's were all compatible with each other and the answer was yes, *but who can you trust these days.*


Great question. That would make a good thread. Not many people, that's what I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> Yeah that was getting ridiculous for a while. Remember the exploding washing machines? At least that was funny ;-)


Long list of things they've done, just to save pennies, that have bit them in their nether regions. Apparently they don't believe in looking at their history. They just keep repeating their mistakes and hope for a different outcome. Einstein would find this interesting.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Duke Sweden said:


> Agreed.


I'm beginning to think these problems have a lot to do with HDMI. I watched the Pats-Titans last night on our CBS local, saw not one audio breakup and nothing with video at all. That was on the KS8000 using a soundbar that uses only optical cables, no HDMI. Is this a clue?

Why, oh why, is Ellsbury still on the Yankees? Everytime I get a notification from the Daily News I think he's gone, now I'm thinking he's gonna be here until that dopey contract is up.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Gary Toma posting XLSX tables full of info about ch/sat/etc, updating each week


Link, Pete? Have mercy...

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

no way ! 
Search is at your disposal


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Duke Sweden said:


> Yeah that was getting ridiculous for a while. Remember the exploding washing machines? At least that was funny ;-)


Happened to a friend of mine, he posted pictures on Facebook and everything! :tearsofjoy:


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Transponder Maps: Domestic, Mexico, Latin ~ Data 1/10/2018


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> no way !
> Search is at your disposal


I just had to go back to see if who you were talking to, it would make life a bit easier if you quoted the post you are replying to. Torturing frustrated people by not supplying a link just leads to...well, you read the responses.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just follow old wisdom - teach him how to fish !


----------



## Sammonator (Mar 4, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone has solved this issue. The ESPN judder is on my TV as well. I have a LG UJ6300. My setup is the Genie 2 and a CR61k


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sammonator said:


> Just wondering if anyone has solved this issue. The ESPN judder is on my TV as well. I have a LG UJ6300. My setup is the Genie 2 and a CR61k


what FW versions on HS17, C61k and TV


----------



## Sammonator (Mar 4, 2018)

P Smith said:


> what FW versions on HS17, C61k and TV


HS 17-0x1037 CR61k 0xfba TV 04.70.10


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DTV versions looks good. Does TV FW check show new FW is avail ?


----------



## Sammonator (Mar 4, 2018)

P Smith said:


> DTV versions looks good. Does TV FW check show new FW is avail ?


TV check shows no available updates.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check at avsforum thread about your TV model's issues


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Modern TVs have a lot of options hidden in the settings with names like "motion compensation" and other crap where they try to make motion look smoother. Generally they make things look like crap. Go through your settings and turn off anything related to motion, compensation, smoothing etc.


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

slice1900 said:


> Modern TVs have a lot of options hidden in the settings with names like "motion compensation" and other crap where they try to make motion look smoother. Generally they make things look like crap. Go through your settings and turn off anything related to motion, compensation, smoothing etc.


Guys I have all my motion stuff off always. It's NOT A TV ISSUE! It's Directv and the hs17 + C61k setup.


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

guitarguy316 said:


> Guys I have all my motion stuff off always. It's NOT A TV ISSUE! It's Directv and the hs17 + C61k setup.


It goes way beyond HS17 + minis. I have it on my HR-24s.


----------



## perrycur2680 (Apr 29, 2008)

I also have the same issue on my HR54-700 when viewing ESPN and some other channels such as NBCSN. Doing the pause/play thing also stops the stuttering for me, but obviously if you are flipping channels you lose that buffer so it is pretty annoying. My HR54-700 is hooked up to a 50" Panasonic plasma so there are no TV video settings causing any problems. It seems like for me it only occurs on channels that have "enhanced" features (like ESPN popping up the ESPN3 dialog or Scoreguide app), or on channels that offer the "start program from beginning" feature. I don't seem to notice it on channels that don't have these features.

Just for comparison I also signed up for the prepay/Apple 4K TV promotion that Direct Now was offering and I have no stuttering problems with the streaming service. I don't have any stuttering with the stand-alone ESPN app either. It's definitely something on Directv's end that happened with one of the software updates, but I couldn't tell you which one. I've had DTV service off and on for the past 10 years and never had a problem before - it's only occurred within the last year.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

perrycur2680 said:


> It seems like for me it only occurs on channels that have "enhanced" features (like ESPN popping up the ESPN3 dialog or Scoreguide app), or on channels that offer the "start program from beginning" feature. I don't seem to notice it on channels that don't have these features.


That's interesting. I wonder if those features are present without an internet connection? Maybe as an experiment try disconnecting your Directv equipment from the internet and restarting everything. Perhaps without the internet to provide some of those interactive features the stuttering won't be present? Worth a try at least temporarily to try to narrow down the issue.


----------



## perrycur2680 (Apr 29, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> That's interesting. I wonder if those features are present without an internet connection? Maybe as an experiment try disconnecting your Directv equipment from the internet and restarting everything. Perhaps without the internet to provide some of those interactive features the stuttering won't be present? Worth a try at least temporarily to try to narrow down the issue.


I actually had that thought as well but hadn't gotten around to it since I've been watching a lot of Directv Now the past few months. I'll try it later when I get home and see what happens.


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

perrycur2680 said:


> I actually had that thought as well but hadn't gotten around to it since I've been watching a lot of Directv Now the past few months. I'll try it later when I get home and see what happens.


I get it a lot on ABC which I do not think has special features.


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

It’s so weird though that it’s only during live event broadcasts. Espn shows and live sports center is fine for me. It’s just live broadcasts of sports. 

Pausing and hitting play again to create a small 1 second buffer makes it go away.


----------



## perrycur2680 (Apr 29, 2008)

dminches said:


> I get it a lot on ABC which I do not think has special features.


Ya the test didn't fix it. Even disconnected from the Internet it still started doing it again.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

perrycur2680 said:


> Ya the test didn't fix it. Even disconnected from the Internet it still started doing it again.


I also get it a lot on ABC live or recorded. Have not noticed it on any other channel that I watch or on any other sources (prime, netflix, Blu-ray)


----------



## guitarguy316 (Aug 24, 2017)

This is still an issue sometimes. Hitting pause and then play immediately will solve it. It’s almost like a buffering issue.


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

The stuttering happens rarely for me know, but was replaced by a black flashing (see other thread) instead. The black flashing is definitely more annoying as the stuttering could be "fixed" by hitting pause or instant replay to move back a bit in the buffer.


----------

